# HiFonics VII repair



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

Have a Hifonics VII Thor that's been in the Turbo Trans AM since 91'. Never moved. Hasn't really been used in 10 years either. Anyway, fired the system up today after getting the horns in and 18 Sound midbass drivers and I have an excessive amount of his and distortion on one channel of the Thor. All other amps appear to be fine. Already tried connecting it with an extra plug and some test speakers a few feet from the amp. Same thing. Does anyone still repair these amps? Is this likely just a bad solder joint somewhere? Almost back to car audio bliss...... Thanks in advance.


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I am running a Thor and a Zeus in my truck. They both have intermittent issues so I sent them to Steve Mantz and they both still have the same issues after a couple hundred dollars.

I don't know who to send the amps to, but I am shooting 0 for 2 from the actual designer/builder of these amps.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Sorry to say, and I think you know it's scrap heap time. If your want to sink more money for hope then there are a couple of guys here


----------



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

I was able to "fix" it by just adjusting the gain back and forth a few times. See how long it lasts.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Have you opened the amp up to look inside it? Could be some simple rust was touching certain contacts. 

From Google on cleaning circuit boards.

Dip the brush in the isopropyl alcohol, or wet the area with the wash bottle, and scrub the flux residue, or whatever else you need removed, off. Wipe with a paper wipe to get the majority of the solvent off. If you're using isopropyl alcohol, the rest will evaporate.


----------



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

OK. Have another issue with a different HiFonics VII amp in the TTA. I have a 2nd dedicated stereo battery in the car. I replaced the totally dead 12 year old Optima yellow top with a new different battery recommended on this site. I have been noticing the battery is draining faster than it should with the system off. Four HiFonics VII amps in the car. Three (Atlas, Thor, and Odin) draw 0 amps when off and the Jupiter is drawing .1 amps continuous when off. Sounds like a failed/shorted electro cap to me.


----------



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear that BrainMach1. Zeus... always wanted to get one of those. Steve wouldn't warranty the repair? I've read good things about him.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Send to TrickyRicky here on the forum. He has repaired amps for me and has done a good job.


----------



## BrainMach1 (Jun 19, 2014)

GroundLoop said:


> Sorry to hear that BrainMach1. Zeus... always wanted to get one of those. Steve wouldn't warranty the repair? I've read good things about him.


I didn't bother contacting him back. I just wrote it off. He did spend time with me on the phone when he first had the amps and told me how he was having trouble finding the issue on one etc. 

I figured I'm not going to eat the cost of shipping again and will retire them to a bookshelf. 

Until I buy new amps, I installed a switch on the signal lead for the Zeus so I can cycle it off/on when it goes into protection mode. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

